# Anyone ever gig around DI?



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I wade gig around Dauphin Island sometimes, but was wondering if anyone gigs from a boat on the west shores of Mobile Bay. If so I'd love to tag along sometime and of course can pitch it with cleaning/costs.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

i have tried several times with minimal luck. got any tips for me? i've waded around the public beach area and all over that area and seen very little.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

What public areas are you gigging?


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

the main beach usually east of the boardwalk along sand island (peninsula) and even on around dauphin island. i go to the gulf side when weather permits which is rare for me.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

The best spots wade gigging on the island are as follows: on a North wind of any kind, the golf course beach; on a north or west wind, the east end public beach; and on a south wind, next to the airport, there is a public parking lot that has water access.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

thanks maybe i can try it out this weekend...weather permitting. i did go to the airport side one but couldn't see through 8" of water!


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

There's no flounder there because a certain member on this board has raped the shores!!!

They are there, just gotta catch the water when it's right.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

maybe i go too early. i'm usually out of the water around 11. yall ever get any that early?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

below me said:


> maybe i go too early. i'm usually out of the water around 11. yall ever get any that early?


I've been thirty minutes after dark and gigged em.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

jsh1904 said:


> There's no flounder there because a certain member on this board has raped the shores!!!
> 
> They are there, just gotta catch the water when it's right.


I've noticed the same thing. The lack of flounders around said Island.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

*There all gone*



Flounder9.75 said:


> I've noticed the same thing. The lack of flounders around said Island.


:shifty:


----------

